
Blloc Zero 18 first look - SCdF
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31FrND2oqys
======
SCdF
Website is here: [https://www.blloc.com/](https://www.blloc.com/)

Original discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16914772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16914772)

(disclaimer: I don't work there or know anyone who does, and neither have I
ordered one [yet]. Just looks interesting)

